# Letter of intent?



## mammabooh

When do you folks usually send your letter of intent to the superintendent? Do you have some sort of form letter that you send, or do you write your own?

We homeschooled for kindergarten, but didn't have to send a letter for that. Our son went to public school for 1st and 2nd grades, but we're returning to homeschool for 3rd (and probably for the rest of his education).

Thanks for any help you can give!


----------



## NEfarmgirl

I don't know about laws in your state but when we file for exemption here we are not required to send any type of letter to the school to say we will homeschool. The state informs the school for us and if we want to send a letter we can. I choose to not send one.


----------



## foaly

Check out www.hslda.org and click on "about homeschool" and then "homeschool laws"

Then just click on your state to find out what the requirements are.

Hooray for you (and your son) for homeschooling again! Good momma :nanner:


----------



## ovsfarm

We live in Ohio.

I take my notification of intent to homeschool form in two weeks before the first day of school for the local public schools. IMO, that is not so far ahead during the summer that the administrators have time to nit-pick, nor is it so close to the beginning of school that my paperwork may be lost in the shuffle.

I used to send it in through the mail requesting a signature showing receipt, but that got really expensive. So now, I hand carry my information in. I typed up a little form that says something like, "I hereby acknowledge receipt of the notification of intent to homeschool form for (child's name) for the 2010-2011 school year." I have the secretary or whoever takes my form sign that and I keep it with my copy of the form I have filed. They technically have 14 days to get back to us officially acknowledging receipt and that we do not fall under the truancy laws.

Let me know if you want a copy of the notification or receipt forms I use. They are the ones from HSLDA, I think. 

I am cautious to only provide the information which is specifically required by law. Not one bit more. I wouldn't want to be acting outside the law, now would I? I strongly urge you to print out a copy of the homeschooling laws and familiarize yourself with them. Whether there is a concerted agenda, or just political posturing, I don't know, but it seems that each year the ps district tries some new offense. Last year it was when they told us when to send in our requests. I called the office and asked when we were to send in our notifications, since according to Ohio law we don't file a request. Someone needed to remind them of the fact that they are not in a position to accept, require, assess, permit, consider, or approve our notification forms. The law states that the ps district has the legal responsibility of merely acknowledging that they have received the completed form and testing results/portfolio review. I refuse to give them any more power than that over the situation. If I have to operate within the letter of the law, then so do they.


----------



## mammabooh

ovsfarm said:


> We live in Ohio.
> 
> 
> Let me know if you want a copy of the notification or receipt forms I use. They are the ones from HSLDA, I think.
> 
> I am cautious to only provide the information which is specifically required by law. Not one bit more.



Thanks! I sent you a pm, but have another question. Do you tell them exactly what books you are going to be using, or just what will be covered? Can I just say that all state requirements for 3rd grade will be met, or do I need to tell them exactly what we will be doing?


----------



## BusyBees2

I'd recommend that you really learn your state's law. Check out HSLDS.org as well as your state's organization(s). It's super really important that all homeschoolers know their law inside and out in case you ever need to defend yourself!

I'm having problems in my county of VA. I know the laws, they don't. It's becoming a real pain in the neck, but it's supremely helpful that I know how to defend myself.

just food for thought


----------



## ovsfarm

I sent you a pm with the forms, but here is the section where I do the curriculum outline and textbooks.:


Brief Outline of the Intended Curriculum for the Current Year:

All subjects required in Section 3301-34-03 (5) of the Ohio Revised Code will be covered in an age-appropriate manner, including but not limited to:

Rod and Staff English curriculum
Spelling Power curriculum
Math U See Arithmetic curriculum 
Tapestry of Grace History and Reading curriculum
Earth Science curriculum

Customized curriculum for:
Spanish
Art
Ohio History
Health
Music

List of Textbooks:

Bible
Spelling Power
Rod and Staff English 
Math U See Arithmetic
Tapestry of Grace Year 4 (one of a cycle of 4, not grade level 4)
Kingfisher&#8217;s Science Encyclopedia

As you can see, I only provide the most basic outline. I intentionally do not give grade levels of the books as we are not required to assign a grade level and I want to avoid any hint of that. We may be doing two or three different levels across all the subjects we do and I refuse to have someone arbitrarily select one and decide that is my dd's level.

We do quite a bit more than this and use many more materials. But that is our business, not that of the public school system. According to the actual statute language, these two questions regarding curriculum and textbooks are for informational purposes only. Therefore, I give them the basic information not a detailed listing and description.

In general, I have found that if I am very clear on which laws govern the information I am providing, they get the hint that I am well versed on my rights and don't mess with me. If any school system asks you for more than you are legally required to provide, calmly and firmly demand that they make their request to you in writing, citing the specific laws which require you to provide such information to them. Don't take vague references. Require chapter and verse. If they hem and haw, mention that perhaps their legal department can assist them and you will be awaiting their letter. If they do have a legal right, then fine--obey the law. But if they don't, then IMO, they can go bark up another tree.


----------



## mammabooh

Thanks so much, ovsfarm. That's exactly what I needed to see.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

I do much like ovsfarm. Just textbook names and publishing address. I, too, omit grade levels. They can assume the level my kids are at from their birth dates. A few years back someone was moving to Ohio and wanted help. I made up a sample of what we send. I just took my son's personal information off one we had sent in. PM me if you'd like a copy.

My kids are gone for a few days, so I'll work on our notification. Usually takes me 30 min to do for 2 kids (since I have the previous years - page one never changes). I usually send it in around the beginning of Aug.

ETA: Remember this is your plan, as of now. You can change, add, omit anything during the year and do not need to let the district know.


----------



## jamala

I go to our attendance officer for the county and fill out a form. I also carry each childs Educational plans for the year along with a scope and sequence, it is not required and the officer usually laughs and says I am the only parent that does that. In my state all that they require is the course of study you are using, textbook name. The officer and I are friends from my teaching days so she knows I tend to "over-do" I also give my children standardized tests and that is not required in my state. However I went in the other day and she did not even have the forms in yet to fill out so I will have to wait until they come in. It has to be done by Sept. 1.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

mammabooh said:


> When do you folks usually send your letter of intent to the superintendent? Do you have some sort of form letter that you send, or do you write your own?
> 
> We homeschooled for kindergarten, but didn't have to send a letter for that. Our son went to public school for 1st and 2nd grades, but we're returning to homeschool for 3rd (and probably for the rest of his education).
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give!


www.hslda.com

See what the law is in your state.
If you are NOT REQUIRED to send the letter I would not.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Laura Zone 5 said:


> www.hslda.com
> 
> See what the law is in your state.
> If you are NOT REQUIRED to send the letter I would not.


We are required in Ohio once our kids are 6 on Sept 30....so many of us can skip paperwork for K but need it after that. Due to DS's b-day he was doing 2nd grade work before I had to notify.


----------



## mammabooh

Thanks, All. I have the papers filled out and will be delivering them today. Our son is very excited...he started clapping when I told him we were taking the papers in today. For some reason, he really wants to get started, but wants to wait until it's official...silly kid!


----------

